# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Natural laxatives

## Wildthang

What would you use if you were on an extended wilderness hike and got constipated? Are there plants that help with this? Okay Rick, time for a thread jacking joke😁

----------


## kyratshooter

Drink some water from a local puddle.  Should solve your problem in about 24 hours.  Then you will be eating charcoal from the campfire trying to stop the flow.

----------


## Wildthang

It would be my luck that I would poop my brains out and couldn’t even find my way home

----------


## Rick

Actually, there are some common herbs that will help resolve that. Dandelion, nettle or sorrel used as a tea will help. Obviously, adding more water to your diet helps.

----------


## crashdive123

Well.....................since Rick didn't...............

----------


## hayshaker

checkout the plant plantain, it's a common weed found through out the us.
and all over the yard. the tall parts with the seed is want. they need to be dried and then ground.
plantain is a natural laxative.

----------


## nell67

Oh my God, that guy must have drank a bottle or two of magnesium citrate...




> Well.....................since Rick didn't...............

----------


## Rick

I am not going to ask how you know that.

----------


## nell67

> I am not going to ask how you know that.


  Ha, while working in a medical setting, you see too many things that humans should never have to see, and that humans should never have to endure.

 And then there is the fiends of Steve and I, who he and his wife qualified for medicaid after he retired ( she has never worked any paying job other than working the polls at election) and their insurance sent them this prepaid visa card that the insurance would deposit so much money for each preventive medical test they had, including a colonoscopy, we were not spared any details in their day before preparations despite our objections based on TMI.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

> What would you use if you were on an extended wilderness hike and got constipated? Are there plants that help with this? Okay Rick, time for a thread jacking joke😁


Oh that is an easy one,     I got this....


Answer:

I would bring any home cooked meal that my biological mother made,   a sure way to evacuate one's bowels was from her home cooked meals... Words to live by.  WHen u ate her food U would go " Oh S!@#" both figuratively and literally

----------


## chiggersngrits

FYI, this is national diarrhea awareness week..... runs through Friday.

----------


## Rick

I see what you did there.

----------


## crashdive123

I didn't.  I closed my eyes quick enough to avoid it.

----------


## Deimos

I don't know where you could find it during a hike, but milk is a natural laxative. And so is coconut water.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Just about anything you're not used too eating is a natural laxative. I like a variety of wild greens. I can now eat violet leaves but when I first tried them, they sorta churned up my guts.

I mostly try to avoid diarrhea on hikes and camping. Dehydration is not my friend.

Actually, I would rather avoid constipation than cure it. I find that oatmeal for breakfast works for me. But if it sneaks up on me, I would much rather put up with a stool softener than the griping of a laxative. Some oily food generally works for me.

----------


## crashdive123

> Just about anything you're not used too eating is a natural laxative. <snip>


This is so true.  When we went to sea we would run our of fresh fruit and vegtables and milk in a few days.  When we would return months later, every would scarf down anything fresh.  An hour or so later there were lines to use the bathrooms onboard.

----------


## aflineman

My Grandmother used to give us the root of the licorice fern. Always seemed to work.

----------


## VnVet

Verbena tea also helps.

Some friends said let's go to a chain seafood restaurant where everything is deep fried same as a French fry. Much to my dismay, I learned it was a great laxative.

To those who are laughing; it wasn't funny.  :Laugh:

----------

